# Pets at Peterborough show



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Just thinking about going to the above show does any know if you can take the dogs.
Thanks Paddy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes we will be taking our two.

Lynne


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The answer is yes and just about everyone has a dog.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

locovan said:


> The answer is yes and just about everyone has a dog.


Unfortunately, there will be lots of dogs taking their humans for a walk and getting in the way.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Don,t forget the stock of poly bags, the shovel and a watering can. Plus a muzzle!.

Not everybody loves dogs, some just tolerate them. Owners just assume everybody thinks as they do.

I prefer our cat.

(Those who have met her will understand why)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Last year we took our dogs and before the show opened the organisers said dogs were not allowed but had to quickly retract and we were able to wander around the new internal exhibition area with the beardies and spend a small fortune on Duvalays.

We note that the free tickets we 'won' from Autotrail this year show that dogs are welcome except in the internal exhibition areas. On that basis we wouldn't have been able to buy our Duvalays. I hope Raskelf are prepared for a reduction in sales.

SDA

PS and wot is so speshul about M'sieur Mottes pussy?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

She sits, lays, purrs, flash's her eyes, blinks, waggles her ears, twitches her tail respods to stroking and tail pulling appropriately and runs on three "A" cells!

C.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

What's the crack if I want to come for the day, either on the Saturday or the Sunday (with no van)? What's the gate fee for foot passengers? And will you rally lot speak to me? The OH is away for 3 days. 

Dougie.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Gerra dog dougie and you're in!

You pay the day fee which used to be about £10 well was last year unless you have a token to get it cheaper. Then you stand near MHF and no one will speak to you all day! ha!

Greenie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

asprn said:


> What's the crack if I want to come for the day, either on the Saturday or the Sunday (with no van)? What's the gate fee for foot passengers? And will you rally lot speak to me? The OH is away for 3 days.
> 
> Dougie.


Well only speak to you if what we say will not be taken down as evidence and used against us. :lol:

Pity you won't be able to share a beer but the kettle will be on.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Well only speak to you if what we say will not be taken down as evidence and used against us. :lol:


Well then - depends wot you say. 



Spacerunner said:


> Pity you won't be able to share a beer but the kettle will be on


I'm working on that. Any hotels nearby? And what's the gate entrance fee?

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Gerra dog dougie and you're in!


No comment. 8O



greenasthegrass said:


> You pay the day fee which used to be about £10 well was last year unless you have a token to get it cheaper


Cheers - didn't read this until after I'd replied to Spacerunner.



greenasthegrass said:


> Then you stand near MHF and no one will speak to you all day! ha!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dougie

All the info that should be needed on this thread:

DAY VISITOR ADMISSION (One day only)
Adult £6.50
Child (5-14yrs) £2.00
Family (2+3) £17.00

DAY VISITORS CAR PARK
Day visitor car parking on site is FREE. The gates to the day visitors car park will be locked one hour after the show officially closes, please ensure you have moved your vehicle by this time. Day visitors are not permitted to attend the evening entertainment on site.

DOGS
Dogs are welcome in the exhibition area as long as they are kept on a lead and under control. Dogs are not permitted in any of the marquees or buildings on-site. Please do not leave dogs in cars.

Hope this answers most of the questions.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

clianthus said:


> DAY VISITOR ADMISSION (One day only)
> Adult £6.50
> Hope this answers most of the questions.


Sure does - thanks very much. 

Dougie.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, they won't speak to you all day AND you'll get a lifetime's supply of yellow plastic bags thrust at you as well 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Dougie,
There were money off coupons with last month's MMM and CC magazine.
Gerry


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GerryD said:


> There were money off coupons with last month's MMM and CC magazine


But then I'd have to buy an expensive magazine..... 8O 



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Yeah, they won't speak to you all day AND you'll get a lifetime's supply of yellow plastic bags thrust at you as well


Yeah, well, wouldn't be the first time I'd have sh...edloads of nasty stuff thrown at me. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dougie - bring a tent. I'm sure no one on the gate will notice 8O.

Pat


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Dougie might be coming :roll: Jan unpack the Marijuana from the motorhome :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

WON,T BE LONG NOW!
Come and find R4MOT and swap insults then!
Meet the pussy even!
C.


----------

